# 2014 Rogue SL Factory Leak



## 8102 (Dec 4, 2014)

About 3 months after I purchased my 2014 Rogue SL brand new off the lot I noticed water pooled in the carpet underneath the Driver's Seat. I sucked up about 1.5 Gallons with the Wet/Dry and then took the vehicle into the dealer the next day they were open. I also noticed that the carpet was wet behind the gas pedal so that may have been where the water was getting in, or at least, travelling through on it's way to the area under the driver's seat. 

I would not have noticed this if I had not decided to quickly clean the carpet underneath the driver's seat.

Previous to the water being noticed on the carpet under the seat I had noticed "fog" on the inside of the windshield once and awhile but shrugged it off - in Hindsight that was a signal something was wrong because it was in the middle of one of the driest summers we have had in years. 

When I took it to the dealership they investigated, confirmed that there was indeed a water leak, and kept the vehicle for 2.5 days while they did repairs.

The determined that a "SYNTHETIC FACTORY WELD" had been missed and that was the cause of the water leaking into the vehicle.

They had to remove the inner fender liner on the driver side of the vehicle and who knows what else to Silicon the areas where the "SYNTHETIC FACTORY WELD" was missed and then they had to remove the driver seat and pull up the carpet and under lay to dry it all out.

So, a couple of months later, and I am back to square one, lots of water on the windshield and the sun roof glass, we had several days of very heavy rain followed by clear, sunny days so the moisture has evaporated in the car and then reformed on the glass.

So, this time I took pictures and emailed them to the dealership and am waiting for them to decide what they are going to do. They did thank me for sending them pictures of the moisture on the glass,and so far, have been great to deal with.

Anyways, one of the things discussed last time I had this problem was completely removing the Dash to get at the area where the leak might be, so I guess that is what they will want to do this time.

I have told them that I am not keen to have them do that because they will never get everything put back in as tight has it is installed in the factory.

They have already said they don't want to replace the carpet because it never goes in as good as the factory install.

I don't know yet where this will lead but I wanted to share it here because if they missed a "Synthetic Factory Weld" in my vehicle there are other vehicles out there as well where the weld was missed.

So check your 2014 Rogue to make sure you don't have wet carpets or water on the windshield or sun roof with no idea how it got there.

I leave the cloth cover pulled back on my sun roof now so the moisture does not gather there without me seeing it.

I have also been in touch with Nissan Corporate about this.

And I also have the Weathertech Floor Mats so it is not like there is water dripping off of my shoes and going into the carpet, the mats catch everything and I never leave standing water sitting in the mats anyways. 

My Rogue is the Canadian Model with 3080 KM on it if that helps anyone and the last 6 digits of the VIN are 840325.

If you have had this problem, or are experiencing it, you are not alone and I would really like to hear from you.

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

More important than the carpet is the jute padding underneath it. If it gets soaked with water, it's almost impossible to dry out. With the moisture still in the jute pad, you will continue to get condensation problems and worse, start to develop rust and/or corrosion on the floor pans. Carpets come pre-molded. I've replaced them before in Nissans and as long as you take everything out of the cabin, they'll fit just fine. I would insist on new carpeting and underpad and if the can't fix it the next time, I would ask them to take it back in trade and give you a good deal on a new one.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Does not sound like the problem is behind the inner fender liner. That would require water to be coming off your wheels, spraying upwards and somehow getting behind the firewall into your cabin.
And what the heck is a synthetic factory weld-- when I google the term this post is the fourth result and the others have nothing to do with cars.
In most cars what you describe is linked to a defective sunroof seal, or a blocked or disconnected sunroof drain tube. Otherwise my guess is that its a defective seal somewhere around the base of your windshield. Clearly their silicone did not resolve the problem. They are probably right that a weld was missed, but that is a further problem they uncovered rather than the source of your initial complaint. In any case why would they use silicone as opposed to doing a proper weld, especially if its a zone that gets a severe soaking.
1.5 gallons is almost a bucket full of water in your floorboards.

If you leased the car, well it will be some poor suckers problem in five or six years when the floorboard rusts out as has happened to many a Nissan model. You can search this forum for examples. If you bought it and plan on keeping it past the time you have finally payed it off you will eventually have some serious repair costs not to mention a safety issue.

I think smj is right is right about having them take it back and getting a new one. Let them fix it and resell it. I do not know the procedure for our lemon laws here in Canada, but in your shoes I check into them...

If there is nothing to be done on that front, and its not related to the sunroof drain, you will have to have them take apart your dash, and so you may as well have them replace the carpet. Its winter now, if there is still moisture there its not going to fully dry off.
Good luck with it.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

When you say Nissan Corporate, are you talking about Customer Assistance? If so, write a real, paper letter to the CEO for Nissan Canada. You will get a response.
Regardless of the cause, this is unacceptable.
Back in 1972 I had a Dodge Challenger where the seal for the air conditioning unit was defective. Part of the unit sat under the dash on passenger side even though it was a factory unit. They tried to patch it with silicone, but to no avail.


----------



## capitan828 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi, new to the forum and to nissan as well. I just bought my wife a brand new 2015 rogue that's only two weeks old now. It does not have a sun roof and and we are experiencing the exact same problem as you. There is water under the drivers seat. I too noticed there was an issue the same morning when there was moisture on the inside of the windshield but I just brushed it off at the moment. That last night I was reaching for the spare battery of my phone that fell out of my pocket and under the seat when I realized there was an inch of water under the seat. I was already scheduled to take it to the dealer tomorrow for some paint that is chipping off of the bumper but I'm going to take it now for the water issue. They will have to give me a courtesy vehicle until this get resolved. I'll post on here what the resolve turns out to be.


----------



## 2011Roquer (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a 2011 Roque I purchased about a year. Noticed moisture in drivers side floor couple months after buying it, but didn't think much about it. Also noticed rust on seat brackets and condensation on windows/sunroof frequently.
Though 2 days ago, had the roque parked on an incline (rear higher then front) and after a day, found 1-2 inches of water in drivers side feet area.
Windows not left down, sunroof not leaking or open. 
I think I am screwed as I have no warranty on the vehicle :-(. 
I plan on taking it to Nissan dealership, but from the sound of it, they will charge me to fix it and really not know what is causing it.


----------



## pmo (Aug 27, 2015)

*New to Nissan family*

I brought my brand new 2014 Nissan Rough in 2015. It has been 5th month from the date that I purchased. I just notice there is a pool of water underneath of driver side this morning and it was still dripping. Since it is a water, I didn't take it serious. However, it drips all the way on my way home tonight. I don't think this is a minor problem. Google the problem and find this forum. Looks like this is common problem on Rough. :-( Not impressed!!
I will take it back to dealership. Hopefully it is covered by warranty.


----------



## krystalr (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm having the same issue. I first noticed it a couple of weeks ago or so, but didn't think anything of it. But it rained again yesterday and I noticed my floorboard is soaking wet again. Was this issue covered by the warranty?


----------



## Princessdevo (Feb 20, 2016)

*Rogue leak in 2011 model*

I have the same issue with my Rogue. Turns out there is tubing running from the top of the sunroof down each side of the car that empty's any water out somewhere under or behind the wheel well. IF these get clogged, then the water backs up and pools inside the car. I had my tubes replaced in December 2015, and had the mechanic drill the holes a little larger so it was easier for the water to escape. Dirt and tree sap can clog these tubes. Unfortunately, this did not solve the whole problem. Weeks later, the carpet was damp again, so I had to bring it back in. Turns out that the liner under the carpet was holding moisture and every time the temperature outside rose, the insulation would "sweat" causing more dampness. So they wanted to replace each piece under the driverside, passenger, and both back seat pieces. These pieces cost about $86 per sheet. Well, I've alread spent about $400 for the tube replacement and I feel they should have handled the drying out of the insulation under the carpet at that time, cuz now it's too late. I also waited too long to realize they had in fact not ordered the replacements (after being told they had been ordered), and now the lining is mildewed and my car totally stinks. Moisture is inside everytime the temp rises. (Louisiana). They want another $800 for the parts and labor (almost 5hrs) to go back and replace the liners. Im beyond frustrated!! All of this, in my opinion, is a "manufacture defect" and not an "owner defect". All they have to do is read some of these blogs and other entries on the web to realize that this is a problem with design that needs to be addressed. I"ve only ever owned Nissan's (five of them), and this will be my last one!! Now if I can just find some place to trade this thing in!! PS - THIS IS NOT COVERED BY WARRANTY.


----------



## Vargas97 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello this is , I have a 2013 Nissan Rogue with the same problem as you Princessdevo. I went to the dealer after hearing slushing noises under the passenger side chair, they told me it was the tubing running from the sunroof down under the car that drains the water had clogged up with leaves. They drained it and told me that they would do it this one time for free, even though I have a powertrain warranty. They warned the next time it would cost me and that I shouldn't park near trees, seriously how are you supposed to avoid parking near trees! Anyways it has clogged up again just within 2 months of having it drained, except this time the co-pilot side floor is very wet and the condensation on the windshield is worse. I agree with you Princessdevo, after reading so many forums about problems similar to mine, I also think that this is a design flaw and not a customers fault. Firstly The tubing should not be able to clog up so easily, second their should be some way to stop the build up of water if the tubing fails, third something minsiscule like the tubing failing shouldn't, but could easily lead to bigger problems like mold/mildew in the car leading to an expensive re-carpeting job.


----------



## blkadder (Aug 12, 2016)

Greetings All,
My wife has had her 2015 Rogue for a couple of years now, and suddenly it has developed a water leak on the passenger side. Since it is the rainy season here in sunny FLA, it rains hard several times a week. A month or so ago, we encountered the first leak. Like everyone in this thread stated, they thought the window might have been down a bit letting water in.

I took the car to a dealership, thinking it was a leak in the sunroof seals. The dealer tells me that the sunroof drains are clogged, and they fixed it, but charged me a bit for the service since they said it was not a warranty issue. Well, after two or three weeks it seems that the leak is persisting. 

Might there be someone that can point me to a link as to where to find these drains? I really don't have an issue with taking the seat out (third time's the charm), and drying out the carpet (I popped the body plugs to keep it from getting too swampy in there. 

Any assistance, finger pointing or ridicule in general is greatly appreciated.

Ron


----------



## Naldynator (Nov 4, 2016)

So, how'd it turn out with you? Would love to know! This week, my wife took our 2014 Rogue SL AWD in because there was a leak seemingly coming in from the closed sunroof, dripping onto my wife. The car's been at the service center for two days already, and I was just told that there was a massive clog in the drainage of the sunroof that, seemingly, caused a huge pool of water to collect under the front passenger seat. We hardly even open the sunroof and, whenever we do, are maniacal about making sure it's closed when we exit the car. We've never left it or any of the windows open in the rain. In any case, the Nissan dealer had to remove the sunroof, remove the headliner, remove all the seats, remove all the carpeting, and are even doing things with the dash. It seems as though this is not an isolated problem. However, I hope Nissan doesn't try to charge us for this since it looks like it's a factory flaw/issue. Has anyone else heard anything else about this? Please advise.


----------



## DianneG (Dec 12, 2016)

pmo said:


> I brought my brand new 2014 Nissan Rough in 2015. It has been 5th month from the date that I purchased. I just notice there is a pool of water underneath of driver side this morning and it was still dripping. Since it is a water, I didn't take it serious. However, it drips all the way on my way home tonight. I don't think this is a minor problem. Google the problem and find this forum. Looks like this is common problem on Rough. :-( Not impressed!!
> I will take it back to dealership. Hopefully it is covered by warranty.


hello, just read your message about your Rogue. Did your problem ever get resolved to your satisfaction? Please respond. We just purchased the 2016 and 4 weeks old and having the same problem! Very upset!


----------



## DianneG (Dec 12, 2016)

Naldynator said:


> So, how'd it turn out with you? Would love to know! This week, my wife took our 2014 Rogue SL AWD in because there was a leak seemingly coming in from the closed sunroof, dripping onto my wife. The car's been at the service center for two days already, and I was just told that there was a massive clog in the drainage of the sunroof that, seemingly, caused a huge pool of water to collect under the front passenger seat. We hardly even open the sunroof and, whenever we do, are maniacal about making sure it's closed when we exit the car. We've never left it or any of the windows open in the rain. In any case, the Nissan dealer had to remove the sunroof, remove the headliner, remove all the seats, remove all the carpeting, and are even doing things with the dash. It seems as though this is not an isolated problem. However, I hope Nissan doesn't try to charge us for this since it looks like it's a factory flaw/issue. Has anyone else heard anything else about this? Please advise.


Hello, did your problem with your Rogue ever get resolved? We just purchased the 2016 and 4 weeks old and having the exact problem. Would really like to know if your problem got fixed or did you get another car?!?! thanks!


----------



## DianneG (Dec 12, 2016)

*Same problem with a 2016!*

Hi, did your problem ever get resolved to your satisfaction? please let me know and thanks for posting!


----------



## Pittelsk052 (Aug 6, 2017)

Did this problem ever get solved, Having same issue with my 2011 Rogue.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not the same model as yours. You probably have a problem with the weather stripping around your rear hatch.


----------



## Pittelsk052 (Aug 6, 2017)

How was your issue resolved?


----------



## Pittelsk052 (Aug 6, 2017)

*water leaking into rogue*

same issue, wrote to Nissan. waiting for reply. was your issue resolved?


----------



## brianne (Mar 27, 2018)

I know this is an old post, but I'm also having problems with water in my 2014 Rogue SL AWD. 

Except...this is the *THIRD* water problem I've had since buying the car brand new in June 2014.

First problem was around November 2014. Driver side floor, under driver seat, and rear driver side back floor was all soaked. I took it back to the dealership I purchased it from and they had it for about 30 days. They had one of the Rogue designers from Nissan Corporate come out and help with the problem. They removed and replaced all the carpet, and had stripped my car down to the frame basically. The issue, the FIRST time, was with the 'boot' for the steering column, which had not been installed at the factory. 

Everything had seemed fine and good until about a month or two ago, winter 2017/2018.

I had noticed fog on the inside of the windshield (and because of the previous issue I knew there was water somewhere). Because I'm in Michigan, there were mornings where there was actually frost on the inside of my windshield. I was able to take it in for the SECOND time for water issues late February 2018. There was a warm period where my floor wasn't 'frozen' and the carpet was completely soaked. The dealership said the issue was fixed, but they could not find the source of where the water was coming from. They said they ran a hose over my car for about four hours and nothing was coming in, not in a visible place that is. It took days to dry the car out. They said they sealed up some areas under the carpet that could be causing the leak. The problem, however, was/is that the water is seeping UP from the floor. I got my car back last week sometime and everything was dry and appeared fine.

Until today.

I can actually hear the water sloshing around in the floor - whatever the steel thing is on the underside, directly below the driver side is where I believe the water is sitting. Next to this 'basin' area, there is another steel housing unit that has, what looks to be, a pipe/drainage coming out of it (I can see water dripping, sometimes more than a drip, from here as well). I'm not a car expert so I don't know the exact parts, so forgive me. It sounds like A LOT of water, but that could be because its trapped in a small area...I don't know. Anyway, you can pound on the front and rear driver side floor and get water to come up. Under the driver seat is soaked...again. It's like the water is not able to drain properly and just collects. I'm waiting on the same dealership to call me back to make an appointment, for when they have a loaner car available. 

Once is too much for a water problem, but THREE problems of the same nature is EXCESSIVE. I don't believe my car would be covered under Michigan's lemon law, because not all of this happened within the first year. 

I don't know what, if any, type of recourse there would be, but there is a serious problem with water problems that Nissan is not addressing. Has anyone had any luck contacting Nissan Corporate about water problems, and would it even be worth my time to do so?


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Wonder if it is related to the AWD mechanicals? As for lemon law, you could contact an attorney. Would seem if the problem occurred in first year and was repaired but then happened two more times, you might be able to do something.
Another tack is to write to the current CEO of Nissan USA at the Tenn. HQ. An actual paper letter. You can search and find name of CEO and corporate HQ's address. I did this when I first got mine and dealer said my problem was "normal." Within a week, a rep. in the CEO's office called to arrange for a regional service person to see the car. Within two weeks he was there and within five days, the defective parts were replaced.


----------



## brianne (Mar 27, 2018)

I hope it's not the AWD, had a problem with the differential on my last Rogue (I should have learned to go with a different vehicle). 

And you're right, I may need to write an actual letter and see where that goes, even though the dealership has been as helpful as they could be.


----------



## bmajor (Nov 4, 2016)

getting the same issue with my 2011. Made sure it wasnt the AC hose it isnt, no sunroof so its not those either but i need some definite help here.


----------



## harryo_007 (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm a forum newbie and after hearing what sounded like swishing water, I've now got this same issue you all discovered. I have a 2014 Rogue SL loaded/leather/panaramic sunroof etc. purchased for used car dealer with 1 year left on warranty. Does anyone know if Nissan finally did a recall or am I faced with fighting with warranty company or Nissan to get this fixed. I too half-filled a wet/dry vacuum getting all that dang water out, mostly passenger side. Any new info would be greatly appreciated before I go fight this battle. HarryO


----------



## harryo_007 (Nov 13, 2018)

*Late to the Game*

This is not an AWD problem, it seems to be inherent in the Rogue. I have a 2014 SL and after 2yrs owning the car, this water problem has arrived. I'll share whatever happens with the Dealer as I still do have a year left on warranty but by other posts I've read here, it's probably not covered. There should have been a recall -what the freak!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

This is the kind of thread I hate because its had quite a few posters and very little follow up. Water is getting in somewhere. If its under the front seats water is getting in a)through a bad windshield seal probably near the cowling or base of it, b) you have a blocked sunroof drain, and the overflow is getting into the cabin, or c) water is getting in from above through a fastener hole for the roof rails, or the radio antenna. Take a hose to it and try to see where the water is getting in. Get it resolved though because otherwise in a few years time the floorboards will need to be cut out and new metal welded in. In my books this is a warranty issue and should be covered.


----------



## Tagine44 (Dec 11, 2018)

*Water leaks (plural!) in my 2015 Rogue*

It's really disheartening to discover this issue with so many Rogues. I am just wrapping up repairs for a second time on a second water leak in 7 months. I first discovered a wet driver's side floor mat in my 2015 Rogue in late December of 2017. I initially chalked it up to having wet shoes due to the notorious rain we have in Seattle. After smelling a mildewy smell on and off, I checked further and discovered we carpet on the floorboards under the mats. This was now late February and I took the car in to my neighborhood mechanic to see why I had water in my car (my warranty had just expired so I didn't want to go to the dealership and their higher repair costs). My mechanic diagnosed the problem as a failed synthetic weld. I contacted Nissan USA to file a claim and they stated that before they could get involved, the issue had to be diagnosed/confirmed by a Nissan dealership. I took my Rogue to the dealership and proceeded to filed a claim with Nissan USA. The diagnosis was confirmed and repairs were coordinated by the dealership and done by a local body shop. The body shop found that leak was to be due to a MISSING synthetic weld, i.e. sealant, at the cowl & A-pillar, below the windshield. The bill was covered at 80% by Nissan USA, not including any diagnostics. 

Fast forward to two weeks ago and the "wet" smell is back. Sure enough, I had water on my floorboard again. I took the car back to the dealership. The assumption was that the original repair had failed so I filed another claim with Nissan USA. They denied any coverage because their original repair was only warrantied for 12 months or 12K miles and I was past the mileage (my Rogue is our family car and has a good amount of highway miles as I run my kids daily to and from their school located in another town). The dealership brought in a third party specialist that works strictly on water leaks. The technician found that the original repair had held and the source of the leak was now a GAP (failure) in the sealant at the cowl panel. $700 later and 2 weeks later, I am getting my car back today and will file yet another claim with Nissan USA now that we know that this leak is at a different location. I'm not holding my breath that they'll be any help since they use the "broken record technique" and continue to site that because I'm beyond the $36K mile factory warranty, they can't do anything. This car is 3.5 years old, never in a accident and never been taken off road. There is no reason it should be springing leaks, whether I have more miles than the average vehicle. I just wanted to put this out there so that other owners know that they're not alone and that it is happening with 2015 models as well.


----------



## Lynn Shallenberger (Jun 19, 2019)

After shopvaccing my soaked carpets in my 2015 Nissan Rogue and running the dehumidifier for 3 days straight,I think my carpets are finally dry...No where in the owners manual under preventative maintenance does it state that the undersized drain tubes in the sunroof need to be cleaned periodically to prevent clogged water from back draining into the interiors of these vehicles...I have been on the phone with the dealer Cochran Nissan of South Hills in Pgh...I have an extended warranty but they won't cover this water damage( it is actually water intrusion) by the ill designed undersized drain tubes...The dealer wanted to charge 155.00 to diagnose my problem, which after talking with the service Manager he suspected the drain tubes are clogged and that they could be cleaned by using a shop vac and wire to dislodge the clog... He also politely suggested I park my car in a garage ...Just Google this issue and you will find a lot of Nissan owners with this problem dating back years... And videos showing how to clean these tubes out..My husband is a former auto body repair technician,and it took him 2 hours to unclog these undersized drain tubes...(Thanks for saving me the service fees...) This is the first time this has happened since I bought the car 2 years ago...now consider the electronic micro switches that control electronics in the airbags and other interior functions,navigation computer etc...Will all this moisture cause corrosion on these delicate parts? This is a known design issue that Nissan has not addressed and is not covering under any if their warranties....Great way to keep customers coming back to their service departments don't you Think...I am contacting and filing a complaint with the Attorney General of Pennsylvania regarding this known design flaw that Nissan is not owning up to and the possibility that the safety features of the airbags could be compromised if the micrswitches fail to deploy because if corrosion due to moisture exposure....


----------



## Prashant2019 (Sep 25, 2019)

Watch out for tomorrow. I have noticed severe water leakage issues from the sunroof (I think). Dealership wont take the vehicle in today so will have to go there tomorrow. Will keep updating based on the responses. My car, top, carpet all soaked. I am now worried about mold growing inside. This is 2014 Nissan Rouge


----------



## Frustrated2019! (Nov 13, 2019)

brianne said:


> I know this is an old post, but I'm also having problems with water in my 2014 Rogue SL AWD.
> 
> Except...this is the *THIRD* water problem I've had since buying the car brand new in June 2014.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm regretting not finding this forum BEFORE I purchased my 2019 Rogue. Just to let everyone know, Nissan has NOT corrected this water issue coming in and soaking the floor boards. I'm extremely disappointed. Dealership said they have "no idea" where the water is coming from. That's BS. I found this forum within 20 minutes of searching the internet. Apparently Nissan doesn't care enough to fix the issue. I will never buy another Nissan again.


----------



## Frustrated2019! (Nov 13, 2019)

brianne said:


> I know this is an old post, but I'm also having problems with water in my 2014 Rogue SL AWD.
> 
> Except...this is the *THIRD* water problem I've had since buying the car brand new in June 2014.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm regretting not finding this forum BEFORE I purchased my 2019 Rogue. Just to let everyone know, Nissan has NOT corrected this water issue coming in and soaking the floor boards. I'm extremely disappointed. Dealership said they have "no idea" where the water is coming from. That's BS. I found this forum within 20 minutes of searching the internet. Apparently Nissan doesn't care enough to fix the issue. I will never buy another Nissan again.


----------



## Mabel (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi!!
I am having the same issue on my 2013. Help. Today is the 3rd time I am going back to the dealership to try to fix this. Did you get it resolved? What was the issue?
Thanks



2011Roquer said:


> I have a 2011 Roque I purchased about a year. Noticed moisture in drivers side floor couple months after buying it, but didn't think much about it. Also noticed rust on seat brackets and condensation on windows/sunroof frequently.
> Though 2 days ago, had the roque parked on an incline (rear higher then front) and after a day, found 1-2 inches of water in drivers side feet area.
> Windows not left down, sunroof not leaking or open.
> I think I am screwed as I have no warranty on the vehicle :-(.
> I plan on taking it to Nissan dealership, but from the sound of it, they will charge me to fix it and really not know what is causing it.


----------



## westsideed (May 15, 2021)

8102 said:


> About 3 months after I purchased my 2014 Rogue SL brand new off the lot I noticed water pooled in the carpet underneath the Driver's Seat. I sucked up about 1.5 Gallons with the Wet/Dry and then took the vehicle into the dealer the next day they were open. I also noticed that the carpet was wet behind the gas pedal so that may have been where the water was getting in, or at least, travelling through on it's way to the area under the driver's seat.
> 
> I would not have noticed this if I had not decided to quickly clean the carpet underneath the driver's seat.
> 
> ...


Yes, had this same trouble with my Rouge, we bought it used. I decided to pull it apart, only need to remove the driver side wheel opening molding and inner fender well to fix the trouble. There is a seam that is missing sealer and it is in the perfect spot for the water to run into. I have a picture, you see my arrow where the seam is open. This seam was open enough for me to insert a screwdriver. You can see in the picture that the factory missed this area with their "Synthetic Weld " and this is right where the water runs from the top of the firewall on the driver side down into the fender area. 

All it took was a $4.00 tube of Quad Window calk and a few hours to seal it. Well you will need to replace the plastic clips that hold the wheel molding on the fender, they bust when you pull off the molding, very brittle plastic. Picture to the right is after I pushed the calk into the seam with my finger till it was full then I decided to run a bead to prevent the water from even getting close to the seam, don't want to re-live this experience and the calk is cheap and concealed anyway.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

westsideed said:


> All it took was a $4.00 tube of Quad Window calk and a few hours to seal it. Well you will need to replace the plastic clips that hold the wheel molding on the fender, they bust when you pull off the molding, very brittle plastic. Picture to the right is after I pushed the calk into the seam with my finger till it was full then I decided to run a bead to prevent the water from even getting close to the seam, don't want to re-live this experience and the calk is cheap and concealed anyway.


Excellent info. We've only seen one of these at our dealership, but it was frustrating to locate and we fixed it the same way, "gray death" sealant pushed into the open seam. From what I've seen online, it does seem that for whatever reason, the factory "misses" with the sealer on this particular joint once in awhile. I'm sure your pics will benefit other folks in the same boat.



Lynn Shallenberger said:


> The dealer wanted to charge 155.00 to diagnose my problem, which after talking with the service Manager he suspected the drain tubes are clogged and that they could be cleaned by using a shop vac and wire to dislodge the clog... He also politely suggested I park my car in a garage ...Just Google this issue and you will find a lot of Nissan owners with this problem dating back years... And videos showing how to clean these tubes out..My husband is a former auto body repair technician,and it took him 2 hours to unclog these undersized drain tubes...(Thanks for saving me the service fees...) This is the first time this has happened since I bought the car 2 years ago...now consider the electronic micro switches that control electronics in the airbags and other interior functions,navigation computer etc...Will all this moisture cause corrosion on these delicate parts?


The drain tubes on Rogues are not undersized, they're the same diameter as sunroof drains throughout the industry. The fact is, if your car isn't garaged and particularly if you park under trees, drains need to be cleaned out periodically. Tree sap and dirt make an amalgam that _will_ eventually stop them up. They're easily snaked with a length of grass-trimmer line if you don't care to pay a shop for a shot of compressed air, but if you want a sunroof in the first place, maintenance is the price you pay. It doesn't matter whether you own a Rogue or a Rolls Royce. 

With regard to gen2 Rogues, unless the water gets at least 2" _above_ the carpet, there's only one set of electrical connections to worry about. That's the Bose Amplifier under the passenger seat (if the car has Bose). Except for that, all the airbag and other connections are well above carpet level. Water coming down the A-pillars will sometimes affect the big "SMJ" connectors under the kick panels, so slathering some dielectric grease on them is a good idea if the drains have overflowed.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Update on this. Nissan has actually had a bulletin about these seam leaks since '14, NTB14-105a. It seems to be mis-filed in ASIST under the wrong heading, so I never noticed it. It's good info with clear pictures:



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2021/MC-10186832-0001.pdf


----------



## Dmom (Oct 24, 2021)

8102 said:


> About 3 months after I purchased my 2014 Rogue SL brand new off the lot I noticed water pooled in the carpet underneath the Driver's Seat. I sucked up about 1.5 Gallons with the Wet/Dry and then took the vehicle into the dealer the next day they were open. I also noticed that the carpet was wet behind the gas pedal so that may have been where the water was getting in, or at least, travelling through on it's way to the area under the driver's seat.
> 
> I would not have noticed this if I had not decided to quickly clean the carpet underneath the driver's seat.
> 
> ...


Our 2014 Rogue SL has multiple leaks PLUS the sunroof drain blocks. This should have been a recall and the burden of proof should not be heavy on us.. Its hard enough working and raising kids and add on having to try to figure out what's going on with the car.. We don't have thousands of dollars and lots of extra vacation days to get jerked around by the dealership. We have spent over 100 hours vacuuming, removing seats and carpet, then putting it all back. Just to get water in the car the next time we are out driving in the rain. The Rogue has stolen a garage spot from our Mustang SVT Cobra because we can't deal with constant water leaks. So we had to shell out for a high end car cover to protect the Terminator since the Rogue can't be parked in the driveway like any other normal car. I have had sunroofs on all of my cars since the 1990s and the Rogue is the first one EVER to get clogged and leak into the car. My Lexus sunroof does just fine parked under pine trees and other trees from time to time. I NEVER did anything to the drains. Honda Accord, sunroof, 14 years. same thing. It wasn't garaged at all, for 2 years, and was surrounded by trees. Ford Expedition, with moonroof, 10+ years, no problems. Nissan sucks. I will never buy another Nissan again. For the past 7 years, the carpet under the driver's seat was almost always wet with mold growing. The carpet around the front two seats would have standing water for a week at a time. You can't even set down your purse,, or groceries without a health hazard. Probably 10 times now,, there has been water sloshing around under the floor of the car. That's with it primarily being garaged too.

I'm very happy to get that service bulletin b/c my son, who is a mechanical engineering college student, will spend the time to seal it up. We happen to have a lot of tools to do work on cars. Regular people could never deal with these problems. We actually bought the Rogue because it is higher off the ground and planned for it to be a good car to use during Houston's many tropical downpours. Silly us! We actually expected the Rogue to be waterproof!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

How are you cleaning out the drains? There are two problems with the Rogue fronts. First, they're dead-level and not tilted downward, so the last few drops always dry out and accumulate. Second, there's a small plastic "X" in the middle of the lower fittings that I suppose is molding flash but it doesn't get removed at the factory and gives plugs a chance to build up. Between those two things, they can build up hard plugs that never clear completely with compressed air or trimmer line. If you remove the cowl cover and knock the X's out, then core-out any plug that may have formed, you probably won't have issues again. Or you can wiggle an arm and a right-angle coring tool up to the fittings on the inside to do the same thing.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Here's what I use from inside. Both fittings can be reached with an arm from under the dash, no other tools required. Just pop the hoses off the fittings and push through the clog.


----------



## Dmom (Oct 24, 2021)

Thank you. I will check to make sure we punched out those "x"'s. And get one of those tools.


----------



## Dmom (Oct 24, 2021)

I just confirmed that he did punch out the x's and even drill them a little bigger, when they snaked the tubes. It has been a few months since water poured out of the sunroof onto my head.

The vast majority of our water problems now are on the floor and sloshing around, if the car gets stuck outside during heavy rains or extended rains. Now that the mechanically inclined family member has started college and is working too, we have to plan, to make time, to get the seals done. I don't trust our Nissan Dealership to do it. They tried to tell us we needed a new engine a couple years ago and it just needed a seafoam treatment in the oil, and new transmission fluid - which my teenage son replaced. No more engine knocking after that. The dealer also said there were no more recalls on the car. But an independent mechanic with a good computer diagnostic system, pointed out that we have one of the Rogues with the bad, main computer chip - that's been recalled. I haven't had the energy to go fight the dealership for that, but I will do it in the near future.

Thanks for your advice. It helps


----------



## Camaro81 (10 mo ago)

Hey everyone. I found the fox/issue. My passenger floor (front and back) had two inches of water in it. My passenger side sunroof drain was clogged so I cleared that using a 6 foot computer cat 5 cable. Water started draining after I cleared that out. So I figured that was 100% the issue. IT WAS’NT. 
So what it was, is the seal on the back moon roof is gone. If you go in the car, open the cover all the way on the sunroof/moon roof and have someone soak the roof of the car with a garden hose. Get in the back seat and look up at the moon roof. There’s two torques screws on both sides. The water leaks in the seal by the screws, runs over to either passenger or divers side back panels. Then runs down by the door jam to beside the back seat, then into the floor pan. If you pull the kick plate out in the back seat, while someone is spraying the roof, you’ll see the water pouring down there. I tried to pull out the moon roof so I can buy a seal and replace it, but I can’t figure out how to get the back glass out. I think the whole headliner has to come out.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There's no "seal" on either one of the roof panes on a gen2 Rogue, the gaskets on the panes are strictly to block the wind. Water getting past the gaskets flows into a drip tray that surrounds the perimeter of both panes and leads to the drain hoses. On the gen2 there's also a crossover tray between the moveable and fixed panes. You can see the arrangement here, the frame is 91306 and the drip channels run all the way around it, with a hose nipple at each corner. The crossover channel is 91360:








So what it boils down to is, you're seeing water overflowing the drip tray from a blocked drain tube. The "seal" you think is faulty isn't, it won't stop water and isn't supposed to. The rear drains on a gen2 can't be tested without parking the car on an uphill or jacking the front, because water exits strictly from the front drains on level ground due to the angle of the roof. So it's possible your rear drains are blocked and no one ever checked them properly.


----------



## Camaro81 (10 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> There's no "seal" on either one of the roof panes on a gen2 Rogue, the gaskets on the panes are strictly to block the wind. Water getting past the gaskets flows into a drip tray that surrounds the perimeter of both panes and leads to the drain hoses. On the gen2 there's also a crossover tray between the moveable and fixed panes. You can see the arrangement here, the frame is 91306 and the drip channels run all the way around it, with a hose nipple at each corner. The crossover channel is 91360:
> View attachment 8436
> 
> So what it boils down to is, you're seeing water overflowing the drip tray from a blocked drain tube. The "seal" you think is faulty isn't, it won't stop water and isn't supposed to. The rear drains on a gen2 can't be tested without parking the car on an uphill or jacking the front, because water exits strictly from the front drains on level ground due to the angle of the roof. So it's possible your rear drains are blocked and no one ever checked them properly.


You’re 100% correct. It was the back passenger drain. I pulled the roof liner down a bit. Pulled off the tube for the drains and blew air threw them. One was clogged. Just seems weird to me that a window (moon roof part) that is fixed, is dripping so much into that tray. The sunroof is not sealed off from the interior of the car, so essentially it’s always allowing moisture into the cabin part of the vehicle. Anyhow I came back to say it was just the drain, then saw your post, so I thought I’d reply.


----------



## Camaro81 (10 mo ago)

Camaro81 said:


> You’re 100% correct. It was the back passenger drain. I pulled the roof liner down a bit. Pulled off the tube for the drains and blew air threw them. One was clogged. Just seems weird to me that a window (moon roof part) that is fixed, is dripping so much into that tray. The sunroof is not sealed off from the interior of the car, so essentially it’s always allowing moisture into the cabin part of the vehicle. Anyhow I came back to say it was just the drain, then saw your post, so I thought I’d reply.


You’d think if that “seal” as I called it, was just for wind, if that much water is getting in, wouldn't wind too? It’s steadily dripping on one side, in like 10 spots constantly.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Camaro81 said:


> You’d think if that “seal” as I called it, was just for wind, if that much water is getting in, wouldn't wind too? It’s steadily dripping on one side, in like 10 spots constantly.


Water has surface-tension and wind doesn't, and the front-back alignment on both panes is adjustable about a tenth of an inch. So the alignment is rarely perfect on a micro-scale and that means there's rarely equal pressure on all parts of the gasket. For that reason, it's normal for some areas to allow more water through than others.

There are no sunroofs from any OE that I know about which are constructed much differently, they all use drains. In that sense you're correct that they constantly "allow moisture into the car", but that's how they're built.

For future reference, the rear drain fittings have the same idiot "X" buttons as the front, but the passenger rear is a tough one to reach. The driver rear can be reached through the jack access by removing the jack, then the X broken and pushed through from inside. On the passenger side you need to take the cargo area trim partway loose and pull it back, which isn't so easy on a Rogue. But if the fitting clogs again you may need to bite the bullet and do it. I can give you same how-to help if it comes to that.


----------



## Camaro81 (10 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Water has surface-tension and wind doesn't, and the front-back alignment on both panes is adjustable about a tenth of an inch. So the alignment is rarely perfect on a micro-scale and that means there's rarely equal pressure on all parts of the gasket. For that reason, it's normal for some areas to allow more water through than others.
> 
> There are no sunroofs from any OE that I know about which are constructed much differently, they all use drains. In that sense you're correct that they constantly "allow moisture into the car", but that's how they're built.
> 
> For future reference, the rear drain fittings have the same idiot "X" buttons as the front, but the passenger rear is a tough one to reach. The driver rear can be reached through the jack access by removing the jack, then the X broken and pushed through from inside. On the passenger side you need to take the cargo area trim partway loose and pull it back, which isn't so easy on a Rogue. But if the fitting clogs again you may need to bite the bullet and do it. I can give you same how-to help if it comes to that.


----------



## Camaro81 (10 mo ago)

vstar650cl

Thanks for you help. I do appreciate it! I had the air turned on lightly trying to find the passenger side. I gave up pretty quick lol. I know the general area now though. I might set a yearly reminder in my phone to blow those drains out. It made it 8 years before being clogged. Hoping 1 year intervals will keep on top of it.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome, happy motoring!


----------



## Camaro81 (10 mo ago)

Almost ready to burn this car. Cleaned all four drains out. Dried the car 100% and wife drove to work today and it’s wet on the floorboards again. I wonder if something froze over the winter here and a drain line broke somewhere. I have the roof liner pretty much out and can’t see it leaking anywhere. Unless one of the factory welds is gone


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Smyrna-built gen2's also have a known issue with body seals in the fenders. It isn't as common as overflowing drains, but if the water shows up more with the car moving than stopped then you might have a separate issue. Here's the bulletin, it has good pics of where and how the problem occurs:


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2021/MC-10186832-0001.pdf


----------



## Camaro81 (10 mo ago)

Thanks again! These pics will help narrow it down. I ran the hose on the sunroof for an hour last night full blast, not one drop on the floor. The wife drove to work today, said she hit a big puddle on the way. That makes me think I might have had the drain clogs and bad synthetic welds. 🤦🏼


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If it was a deep puddle and the water is on the driver's side, there's one other simple thing you should check. There's a molded grommet where the steering shaft enters the cabin. They're infamous for causing squeaky steering wheels when they get dried out or aren't seated properly, but if they aren't seated they can also let water in at the driver's feet. There's a white plastic frame underneath the grommet that it has to fit over and into, and they can be stubborn as hell about seating. I usually soak them with WD40 to get them to slide back on easily.


----------



## Camaro81 (10 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> If it was a deep puddle and the water is on the driver's side, there's one other simple thing you should check. There's a molded grommet where the steering shaft enters the cabin. They're infamous for causing squeaky steering wheels when they get dried out or aren't seated properly, but if they aren't seated they can also let water in at the driver's feet. There's a white plastic frame underneath the grommet that it has to fit over and into, and they can be stubborn as hell about seating. I usually soak them with WD40 to get them to slide back on easily.


----------



## Camaro81 (10 mo ago)

Thanks I’ll check that out. Although, we don’t have water on the drivers side, we have had a squeaky steering for some time lol. 

I want to believe that it’s not possible to have a leak from clogged drains and synthetic welds, showing up at the same time, but who knows. I’ll have to check it out again when my wife is home. So glad I didn’t put everything back together last night.


----------



## Trf412 (9 mo ago)

Lynn Shallenberger said:


> After shopvaccing my soaked carpets in my 2015 Nissan Rogue and running the dehumidifier for 3 days straight,I think my carpets are finally dry...No where in the owners manual under preventative maintenance does it state that the undersized drain tubes in the sunroof need to be cleaned periodically to prevent clogged water from back draining into the interiors of these vehicles...I have been on the phone with the dealer Cochran Nissan of South Hills in Pgh...I have an extended warranty but they won't cover this water damage( it is actually water intrusion) by the ill designed undersized drain tubes...The dealer wanted to charge 155.00 to diagnose my problem, which after talking with the service Manager he suspected the drain tubes are clogged and that they could be cleaned by using a shop vac and wire to dislodge the clog... He also politely suggested I park my car in a garage ...Just Google this issue and you will find a lot of Nissan owners with this problem dating back years... And videos showing how to clean these tubes out..My husband is a former auto body repair technician,and it took him 2 hours to unclog these undersized drain tubes...(Thanks for saving me the service fees...) This is the first time this has happened since I bought the car 2 years ago...now consider the electronic micro switches that control electronics in the airbags and other interior functions,navigation computer etc...Will all this moisture cause corrosion on these delicate parts? This is a known design issue that Nissan has not addressed and is not covering under any if their warranties....Great way to keep customers coming back to their service departments don't you Think...I am contacting and filing a complaint with the Attorney General of Pennsylvania regarding this known design flaw that Nissan is not owning up to and the possibility that the safety features of the airbags could be compromised if the micrswitches fail to deploy because if corrosion due to moisture exposure....


I know this post is old but I’m wondering what the final resolution was. I’m at south hills Nissan too and I’ve had it in 5 times in the last 4 years with this same issue and I’m not convinced the moon roof drain is the actual issue at this point because every time I go they clean them and say they were either clogged or partially clogged and there aren’t even trees on my street and I work from home hardly ever driving it.


----------



## Camaro81 (10 mo ago)

Trf412 said:


> I know this post is old but I’m wondering what the final resolution was. I’m at south hills Nissan too and I’ve had it in 5 times in the last 4 years with this same issue and I’m not convinced the moon roof drain is the actual issue at this point because every time I go they clean them and say they were either clogged or partially clogged and there aren’t even trees on my street and I work from home hardly ever driving it.


It’s either the drains or the synthetic welds. There’s a recall notice for the welds. We received a note from the dealer about a month ago. They said they’re coming up with a fix, to be launched in the summer. I thought ours was the welds, but it was the back skylight drains. It was running down the back passenger pillar from the roof liner, down to the floor. I pulled the kick panel in the back passenger door and could see water travelling there.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Trf412 said:


> I know this post is old but I’m wondering what the final resolution was. I’m at south hills Nissan too and I’ve had it in 5 times in the last 4 years with this same issue and I’m not convinced the moon roof drain is the actual issue at this point because every time I go they clean them and say they were either clogged or partially clogged and there aren’t even trees on my street and I work from home hardly ever driving it.


This post isn't so old, and if you read back through it, there's pretty much all the info you could want about leaky gen2 Rogues, including bulletins and pics.


----------

